# not sure if this is where I want to ask....



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am doing a party for my DS9 and he wants a science theme so I am wondering if you have any ideas on things to do? Being home schoolers I thought you might have some idea. Thank you.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Let them make gloop (I think that's what it's called) There's a lot of sites on gross science lessons that you could explore and let the kids try. Also, many magic tricks incorporate science.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

we actually did a science party this year... it was physics and a little chemistry mostly. This was for boys between the ages of 6 and 11. 

Stuff we did ... 

made bottle rockets out of film canisters, vinegar, and baking soda (and toilet paper to wrap the baking soda in to delay the reaction). We finished this one with a mentos and diet coke fountain. 

drop an egg from 8 feet using only straws and tape to protect it without it breaking.

see who makes the sturdiest and tallest tower out of marshmallows and dry spagetti. It had to hold a small stuffed animal when they were done. 

made slime - and ate it. (edible slime).

they had to create a chair that would hold their weight using nothing but tape and news paper.

we had a ballon race across a room... they had to design the ballon vehicle. Materials used were ballon, straw, tape. fastest balloon vehicle won. 

that is all I can think of.

HTH,
Cindyc.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

When my daughter turned 10 we did a nature/science themed party. They made crafts, played a relay game with water and flowers, and ate a cake with dirt (chocolate cookies) and gummy worms on top. Since it was all girls at her party, the crafts and games were more flowery, girl type things, but you could vary it. I bought owl pellets, and they dissected them and tried to figure out what kind of things the owl had eaten. They all found that very cool and had a great time.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> we actually did a science party this year... it was physics and a little chemistry mostly. This was for boys between the ages of 6 and 11.
> 
> Stuff we did ...
> 
> ...


WOW, that sounds like an awesome party. Can I come to your next party? :buds:


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Those are a couple of things I was thinking also but I think I am going to have DH do some solar things with DS cause we bought him this awesome kit on how to make energy like 6 different ways. It is cool. There is going to be mixed of boy and girls and different ages. So I think that a demo, maybe a couple of games, some food, and go home. I want to do some of the recycling kind of things to try to get the kids to know how to do some of the things to help the earth.


----------

